# What does calcification mean?



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

What does calcification mean when seen on an ultrasound? Apparently it's suspicious for cancer? Same with "good blood supply"?
Thanks.

Sue


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Calcification is a quality that is "suspicious" for malignancy. However, it doesn't mean that it is malignant for sure. Just one of those things that make you go "hmmmmm".


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjde said:


> What does calcification mean when seen on an ultrasound? Apparently it's suspicious for cancer? Same with "good blood supply"?
> Thanks.
> 
> Sue


It is suspect for cancer so an FNA should be performed to find out for sure.

Depends on how the good blood supply was worded. Vascular could be considered an irregular finding.


----------

